# How can I unpack installation files.



## kbw (Oct 29, 2009)

For example, the 7.2 DVD has the following files in [font="Courier New"]/7.2-RELEASE/manpages/[/font]

[font="Courier New"]manpages.aa
manpages.ab
manpages.ac
manpages.ad
manpages.ae
manpages.af[/font]

How can I unpack these and access the files within?

Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 29, 2009)

Check install.sh shell script, the line that starts with *cat ...*. It should give you an idea.


----------



## kbw (Oct 29, 2009)

It's all so obvious, I should have realised that on my own.  They're a directory tar'd, gzip'd and split'd.


----------

